# How to Spice up Your Knitting and Love Life (a little naughty so beware!)



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I thought this was a really cute idea to make for a bride to be (or yourself for that matter!) as a bachelorette party gift.

http://knitty.com/ISSUEsummer04/PATT302calories.html


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> I thought this was a really cute idea to make for a bride to be (or yourself for that matter!) as a bachelorette party gift.
> 
> http://knitty.com/ISSUEsummer04/PATT302calories.html


This is hilarious!! Now, why didn't someone come up with this when I was going to bachelorette parties or bridal showers? I'm 75 years old now... I don't know anyone that's getting married now. They're either too old or too young. LOL Maybe I should knit a few and put them away for any pending possibility. Let's see... in red, black and lavender...

NO!... the material comes only in red. Oh, well... red it is.

Nope... can't make them and store them for years and years... they must be used soon after they are created... makes sense... it's edible. LOL


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> This is hilarious!! Now, why didn't someone come up with this when I was going to bachelorette parties or bridal showers? I'm 75 years old now... I don't know anyone that's getting married now. They're either too old or too young. LOL Maybe I should knit a few and put them away for any pending possibility. Let's see... in red, black and lavender... NO!... the material comes only in red. Oh, well... red it is.


My nephew recently married his high school sweetheart - she is such a fun-loving energetic girl (well woman now!) - I wish I had seen this before - it would have freaked her out coming from her new hubby's auntie! I think making them in advance is a great idea! (I wonder if putting them in the freezer would help them last longer!)


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> My nephew recently married his high school sweetheart - she is such a fun-loving energetic girl (well woman now!) - I wish I had seen this before - it would have freaked her out coming from her new hubby's auntie! I think making them in advance is a great idea! (I wonder if putting them in the freezer would help them last longer!)


No... according to the pattern they must be wrapped in plastic if not worn right away to keep them moist. LOL And, if they are to be kept longer they must be sprayed then wrapped. Guess they're best when fresh, huh? Make them for your nephew's wife... so, you shock her when you give them to her.... a surprise for her hubby. Now, tell her not to tell her hubby where she got them before they're used... or he may lose interest... knowing that his aunt made them for her. LOL

I had a friend that married young... when her son married, he married young too... she was only 35. One day her daughter-in-law came to her and asked if she had any naughty lingerie that she could borrow, so that she could surprise her husband. My friend led her to her lingerie drawer and told her to help herself. She chose a pair of crotchless panties... forget the color. So, bottom line is what when they were in the "midst of things"... he asked, "Where did you get these panties?".... She answered, "Your mom.".... That did it... he was useless and couldn't go on. LOL!!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> No... according to the pattern they must be wrapped in plastic if not worn right away to keep them moist. LOL And, if they are to be kept longer they must be sprayed then wrapped. Guess they're best when fresh, huh? Make them for your nephew's wife... so, you shock her when you give them to her.... a surprise for her hubby. Now, tell her not to tell her hubby where she got them before they're used... or he may lose interest... knowing that his aunt made them for her. LOL
> 
> I had a friend that married young... when her son married, he married young too... she was only 35. One day her daughter-in-law came to her and asked if she had any naughty lingerie that she could borrow, so that she could surprise her husband. My friend led her to her lingerie drawer and told her to help herself. She chose a pair of crotchless panties... forget the color. So, bottom line is what when they were in the "midst of things"... he asked, "Where did you get these panties?".... She answered, "Your mom.".... That did it... he was useless and couldn't go on. LOL!!


EXCELLENT advice - especially since I used to change his diapers! LOL!!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> EXCELLENT advice - especially since I used to change his diapers! LOL!!!


LOL... Yes, and he knows that and that's why he'll "lose" his steam. LOL Poor men.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

laughing.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I totally agree. Somebody should have come up with this a long time ago. I would have made these as would you ladies. What a perfectly brilliant idea and easy to do. Yes, I also agree this is hilarious (but in good taste! Ha Ha).


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

All I can say is ... LMAO!!!...


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

He He love it.even though im pass my sell by date.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

LOL. I love you ladies; you're such good sports.


----------



## Lavender Blue (Aug 31, 2012)

Mopgenorth and Palenque that was just TOO much. Coffee just missed the keyboard. You gals are hilarious.
This made me almost sad that I've retired. What great 'secret Santa' gifts this would have been for a couple of too-stuffy co-workers.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hilarious! Will not let DH see this.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Love it. I am now plotting. Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Oh, that string licorice comes in lots of colors....


----------



## puss-in-boots (Feb 15, 2013)

LMAO, I just love you guys on here, you have a fab sense of humour. This is one of the best laughs (or ideas - wink wink), I've had in ages. Well just imagine the look on any mans face if confronted with these! - It would be just hysterical. I have a sister who would die laughing if she saw this too.


:thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> Oh, that string licorice comes in lots of colors....


That's good to know. :wink:


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> No... according to the pattern they must be wrapped in plastic if not worn right away to keep them moist. LOL And, if they are to be kept longer they must be sprayed then wrapped. Guess they're best when fresh, huh? Make them for your nephew's wife... so, you shock her when you give them to her.... a surprise for her hubby. Now, tell her not to tell her hubby where she got them before they're used... or he may lose interest... knowing that his aunt made them for her. LOL
> 
> I had a friend that married young... when her son married, he married young too... she was only 35. One day her daughter-in-law came to her and asked if she had any naughty lingerie that she could borrow, so that she could surprise her husband. My friend led her to her lingerie drawer and told her to help herself. She chose a pair of crotchless panties... forget the color. So, bottom line is what when they were in the "midst of things"... he asked, "Where did you get these panties?".... She answered, "Your mom.".... That did it... he was useless and couldn't go on. LOL!!


I realize I'm a little late to this party, but I love the panties, and I love this story!!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> I realize I'm a little late to this party, but I love the panties, and I love this story!!!


Better late than never, I say. Glad you like the story... the best part is that it's a true story.


----------

